# How confident are you that you know your MBTI type?



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you confidently one MBTI type? Discuss below.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Pretty damn sure... ~90%, maybe?


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I am not confident at all. ENFJ suits me best based on the description, but it looks like I have both E/I and N/S in balance.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

pretty confident  I'll probably never be 100% sure.


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

One of those - very rare! - times I'm gonna say I know something 100%. Yup, ENFP fits.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

No. Well yes and no. I test as an ESTP about 1/3 of the time and definitely have _some _of the personality traits but overall ENTP is a _much_ better fit for me.

Voted for the 3rd option, even though 2nd might have been more appropriate.


----------



## nanthegreat (May 28, 2014)

Not at all. I'll probably never know whether I'm an INTP or ENTP. Or INFP. Or ENFP. You get the idea…


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

About 50% sure... I may be ENFP.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I am leaning towards ESFJ, but I could also easily see myself as an ISFJ or ENFJ too, so I'm going to keep learning and trying to figure it out.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure but it's pretty close. Like maybe 98% sure.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I'm 100% sure I am an ENFP. I think that if you've read up on your type and it doesn't fit you enough that you're screaming "OH MY GOD, THAT'S ME" while you're reading, you're probably mistyped. But I also think people stress themselves out too much trying to figure out their ~true type.~ be a human first. We came before the system did, and the MBTI system, like every system, is still flawed.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Not quite 100%, but pretty confident

It took over a decade of studying my perspectives, choices, and my life in general but I finally feel fairly confident on my type based off of this theory.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

About 97%. I don't want to say 100% because I don't believe it's actually _possible_ to be 100% sure, but I can't see myself as any other type. I get ESFP on every online test, I've been manually typed as ESFP, and the portrait fits me nearly perfectly!


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I used to be really unsure in the past. I thought I was an INFJ, but something didn't feel 100% right about it.

Now that I know that I'm an ENFP, everything just clicks! roud:


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

No clue. I only know for sure that I'm an introvert, and Fe isn't my auxiliary. I used to be certain that I was an INTJ, but people made me question myself.


----------



## TheAnonymousJ.M. (Sep 14, 2014)

Yo, hey, lol... 

I'm pretty confident, but that's only because I actually took a lot of tests and did research on different types. INFJ, btw!

BUT

if ever something someday shows me otherwise, I would do even more research to check it out.
You gotta be sure.


----------



## popsicle (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm 80-90% sure. Going by the dichotomies P is only slightly stronger than J. Going by the functions though, there is clear Ti and Ne preference, over Te and Ni.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I had to put not quite, because putting 100% would be unlike me, because... being a P... well, there is _ALWAYS_ a possibility, however slight, that I could be wrong about everything. so... 


I mean it seems like there are always those little anomalies and examples which could cause someone to try to argue that someone of a particular type is actually some other type, but that's because people are complicated and these aren't actual boxes that everyone has to fit completely and exclusively into. Of course there are some things I can relate to in a number of different type profiles or function descriptions, but I read and talk about this a lot, and I introspect a lot, and people I know who know about MBTI seem to agree with me, so yeah, I'm pretty confident that I'm INFP. I don't actively question my type for more than like a half a minute once in a blue moon.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm 100% sure 70% of the time.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

I am not exactly sure if I am a Te dom or a Ni dom... Went with 3d option, though maybe 2nd was more appropriate. Either way, I am still quite close, even if I mixed them up a bit. 

Wait. I just realized that I am very confident that I have tertiary Se, and not inferior Se. That means I am quite confident I am ENTJ. Thanks, I might've never thought about it this way otherwise .


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ubuntu said:


> I'm relatively confident that I'm none of the 16 types.


Then what, on earth, drew you to this forum?


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm probably ISFP but eh, who knows~


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Pretty sure that I am an INFJ. I ruled out all other possibilites by comparing the cognitive functions and how they interact with each other in different positions. Ni Fe Ti Se seems to make the most sense in my case. I am not 100% sure if I am Ni dominant, but other options make less sense.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty damn confident. But the more I grow up, the less I find the stereotypes of my type are relevant to me. It's weird.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd say I'm about 85% sure.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

I have changed a lot since I discovered MBTI 2 years ago and I have drifted so far away from my own type's descriptions (as a result of self-understanding leading to self-improvement, now that's how yall should use MBTI for) so there are a lot of INFP traits that I can no longer relate to.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I got my type wrong the first time. I'm an HSP INTP, and I thought I was an HSP INFJ. I fit all of the INFJ descriptions I ever read pretty damn well, except the serious and mysterious part. I'm really open and I share a lot when people get me talking. Turned out, I was an obvious Ne/Si user, definitely an introvert, most certainly an N, and I have to use Fe/Ti so I must be an INTP. This made more sense when I thought about it. Discovering I was inferior feels was quite a revelation. I was also kinda happy to see my Ti was higher than anyone else in my family. It made me feel intelligent even though I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything of the sort.

But basically, it's hard for me to say anything with 100% confidence after that experience, but I'm pretty sure now. I've dabbled with the idea of being an INFP before, but I don't really think like an Fi/Te user. The world has too much gray area for me, and I seem to base my morals and opinions upon what is most logical. I always come back to INTP.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Just can't be sure


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm an ENFP, but I often score as an INFP on MBTI tests. I almost wish there was an option for AMFP (ambivert). Anyway I've done enough study between the differences between introversion and extroversion that I'm 100% confident that I'm ENFP. The biggest reason is I have never once in my life (that I can recall) felt drained from interacting with people, that concept feels completely alien to me.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

i believe in the power of shifting esp if you're young, from e to i for example if your first extrovert cognitive function gets a lot of negative feedback when you need it most (like, when you're a child), etc etc

i'd say 97% sure i'm an entp but i'm Wary of my way too high se. just the tiniest bit


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

Not completely confident about it, I'm starting to think I might be INFJ when I look more into it.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I am 100% sure I am an ExTP, but I am balanced between Ne and Se so I wouldn't really know.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

75% INFJ. I might be INFP, or INTJ (though I highly doubt).


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

80% confident INFP. I still have more reading to do on the functions.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Went with 2nd option, I can't be 100% about it (that would be illogical), although my close friends tell me all of the time I am an ENTJ and I test about 95% of the time as an ENTJ. The functions seem to fit, I have a bit of a introverted side, I can handle myself well in most social situations except family. I don't like being around other peoples families very much, it makes me uncomfortable. I can take my own family in small doses any longer and there is usually an argument lol... usually over something someone said that I don't agree with or them trying to push me into doing something I don't want to do. I can be very stubborn. The harder they push the more I dig my feet into the ground.  ... I will argue to no end if I know I am right. I went to a friends family dinner, very uncomfortable because they tried to force their religious views on me, then after got into an argument with my friends brother over political views. All in good fun though lol.


----------



## nar92 (Nov 30, 2014)

Everything that I have read about my personality type, felt as if someone had gotten into my head, so at least for now, I would describe myself as a definite, almost stereotypical INFP.


----------

